# Students of #2 Party School in state arrested



## Guest (Sep 9, 2006)

*Framingham Police bust up bash, arrest 6 students
*By *Peter Reuell*/ Daily News Staff
Saturday, September 9, 2006

*T*he Framingham State College party season got off to an inauspicious start early yesterday morning when six students were arrested after police broke up a Raymond Street bash.
 More than 10 officers were needed to get the crowd, which police estimated at 100 people, under control, tying up nearly all the department's staff for nearly an hour, Framingham Police Lt. Paul Shastany said.
"That's pretty much the (whole) shift, and then some," Shastany said.
The six arrested were: Kelly M. Knox, 20, of 47 Wesley Road, Framingham; Ryan Sullivan, 20, of Linslay Hall, Framingham; Lauren DiPietro, 20, of 22 Jordan Circle, Braintree; Christopher Kitchell, 21, of 14 Raymond St.; Benjamin Smith, 21, of 14 Raymond St.; and Brent C. Blair, 21, of 462 Savoy Road, Cheshire.
Knox, Sullivan and DiPietro were charged with being minors in possession of alcohol, while Kitchell, Smith and Blair were charged with keeping a disorderly home. Blair was also charged with resisting arrest.
The episode began just before 12:30 a.m.
As officers arrived, they quickly broke up the crowd, and told those inside the 14 Raymond St. apartment to leave -- and to leave behind any alcohol.
Several partiers, though, apparently did not want to leave their drinks behind.
Police say DiPietro tried to walk out of the apartment, past an officer while drinking a beer and carrying several other unopened beers.
When the officer told her to stop, Shastany said, she refused and walked away, telling the officer she was 25 years old. When the officer questioned her again, she admitted her true age, and was arrested.
Sullivan and Knox allegedly tried similar tactics.
According to Shastany, Sullivan tried to stroll past an officer with several liquor bottles, then denied he had any alcohol when questioned by police.
Knox meanwhile appeared intoxicated, and told officers she did not know her name or age. She was placed in protective custody.
When Sullivan and Knox admitted they were 20, they were arrested, Shastany said.
With the party finally beginning to break up, police say, Blair approached an officer, saying he lived in the house. Blair, however, refused to give his name, and even confronted one officer by asking for his name.
Though he claimed some details in the police report were incorrect, Blair would not comment on the party -- or the arrests -- yesterday.
Framingham State Vice President for Academic Affairs and Dean of Students Susanne Conley, meanwhile, said that because the arrests occurred off-campus, there was little further action the school would take.
"We've had an excellent relationship and understanding with the Framingham Police Department in terms of off-campus parties," Conley said, in a voice-mail. "(These) students will bear the full weight of the consequences of arraignment and appearance in the District Court."
Though Blair, Kitchell and Smith have only lived in the apartment since May, Shastany yesterday said the house is "notorious" as a popular site for Framingham State parties.
In the past two years year, he said, the department has been called to the house about 40 times for problems including noise complaints, fights and intoxicated people.
Neighbors yesterday complained that the parties have created parking problems on the short, dead-end street.
"There's a lot of kids, a lot of cars," said Tim Lee, whose house is across the street. "When they've had parties in the past there were cars up and down the street."
"The parking," exclaimed Paula Carvalho, bureau manager for Civic Mortgage Group Inc., located on the corner of Raymond and Union, next-door to the party house. "They block both sides of the street."


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

djgj200 said:


> Re: Students of #2 Party School in state arrested


Since when is Framingham State the #2 party school...... im pretty sure they have a dry campus :huh:


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Maybe 20 years ago but definitely not now.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I think there was a forum with a list of the top party colleges a month or so ago.


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm suprised the school doesn't have a policy where they sanction their students for acting up in the city. The courts are probably going to give them a slap on the wrist and send them on there way. These kids seemed like real punks and probably deserve to get spanked by the college admin as well.


----------



## SouthSideCobras (Mar 11, 2006)

Since five of the six were "student athletes" and signed agreements of good conduct with the Athletic Department they will be facing mandatory sanctions. In the past student athletes have been forced to miss half of their season for conduct like this.

Framingham Police used to let the school administrators handle any off campus incidents with in-house Judicial Board charges. They have implemented a zero tolerance policy and you will be seeing more of these types of incidents reported.

The article failed to mention that FSCPD had four Officer's on scene and I believe they had additional arrests listed in the Police Log section of the paper.


----------



## SouthSideCobras (Mar 11, 2006)

*Watertown man arrested on warrant* 
FRAMINGHAM -- FSC Police arrested a Watertown man on an outstanding warrant. Richard Smith, 18, of 8 Charles St., Watertown, was arrested on a warrant charging him with possession of marijuana, FSC Police said.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2006)

fscpd907 said:


> Maybe 20 years ago but definitely not now.


Probably...Kinda like UMass-Amherst being known as a big party school. I am sure there are parties like any college but I hear its starting to slow down a little in Amherst, but they still maintain the reputation of being ZooMass. Probably the same thing about FSC, they still maintain a reputation for parties in the state even though its not as bad as people say it is.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

You heard wrong, djgj200. C'mon up for the 'hoedown'...stick time a-plenty...UMASS/state/Amherst PD's...a real pain-in-the-a$$.


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

Anybody have any idea where this state list came from ? I've only seen the standard US ranking where UMASS is usually among the top.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Thats strange that the school doesn't have a code of conduct that dictates how they must behave off campus, all the school in Boston seem to think they have that right.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

*Letter: FSC students deserve better treatment*
Saturday, September 23, 2006

*I*t is a shame that local residents would side with the Framingham Police without first hearing the whole story of what happened Sept. 7 on Raymond Street.

Though the police report was printed in the paper, what was missing were half the facts and most of the truth. The practices of the Framingham Police Department that night were unacceptable and embarrassing to the department.

Their reactions to the situation were disturbing and uncalled for, nevermind far from protocol. A simple college gathering went from a few invited guests to a full-blown party within two hours. Obviously, no one throwing this gathering had hoped for or anticipated it to get as out of hand as it may have seemed, especially in so little time.
What else was missing from the report was that the three residents of the apartment who were arrested had no criminal background, were completely cooperative with the police department on that night and are all in great academic standing at the school.

If the officers who responded to the scene that night were trying to make an example for future college parties in the area, they are making an example out of the wrong people.

For a Framingham resident to make such comparisons of FSC students to the homeless and criminals in our neighborhoods, they are making it more obvious that they themselves are the problem. Judging someone through second-hand knowledge is immature and outdated, obviously a juvenile move.

Before you make another misinformed judgment on people who are clearly better citizens than you, smarten up. It will help clear up the biggest problem in

Framingham.
ALICIA DEANE,
Dedham


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

> The six arrested were: Kelly M. Knox, 20, of 47 Wesley Road, Framingham; Ryan Sullivan, 20, of Linslay Hall, Framingham; Lauren DiPietro, 20, of 22 Jordan Circle, Braintree; Christopher Kitchell, 21, of 14 Raymond St.; Benjamin Smith, 21, of 14 Raymond St.; and Brent C. Blair, 21, of 462 Savoy Road, Cheshire.
> Knox, Sullivan and DiPietro were charged with being minors in possession of alcohol, while Kitchell, Smith and Blair were charged with keeping a disorderly home. *Blair was also charged with resisting arrest.*


We know who the lawyer of the bunch was! :thumbup:


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Blair was also charged with resisting arrest.*

Ill deal with this one when he comes home for winter break 

What a dummy!


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

dcs2244 said:


> You heard wrong, djgj200. C'mon up for the 'hoedown'...stick time a-plenty...UMASS/state/Amherst PD's...a real pain-in-the-a$$.


Would you be referring to the infamous "Hobart Hoedown"? Ahhhh those were the days....


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

*Letter: Police unduly criticized*
Friday, October 6, 2006

*A*s neighbors of 14 Raymond Street in Framingham, we take strong exception to the letter from Alicia Deane of Dedham regarding the Sept. 7 party at that address. What Ms. Deane failed to take into consideration are the following facts:

First, Raymond is a short, dead-end street, housing families, who, along with families and businesses on nearby streets, have suffered with these parties for more three years. During that time, the police have made 40 calls to the same apartment due to complaints about the student parties and finally declared the address a "zero tolerance" location.

Second, on the evening in question, a neighbor alerted a resident of the apartment to the fact that if the party got out of control, the police would be called.

Third, if the party was "crashed" by uninvited guests, it was the responsibility of the hosts to call the police and have them removed.

Fourth, there is never any excuse for anyone, especially students "all in great academic standing," to slam car doors, urinate and scatter vodka bottles and beer cans on people's lawns, and scream obscenities at one another in the middle of the street.

As citizens of Framingham, we are proud of our police department and resent the criticism aimed at them as well as at us. We also suggest that Ms. Deane get both sides of any story in the future before making such allegations.

RAYMOND STREET RESIDENTS
Leo Mogan, James DeWolfe, Jack Clopeck, Mary Mogan-Vallon, Mark Vallon, Peter Lounsbury, Linda Devine, Barbara and Dave Sherman, Jean Burr, Jill Sadler, Kathy Sullivan, Lauren Cunningham

Framingham


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> You heard wrong, djgj200. C'mon up for the 'hoedown'...stick time a-plenty...UMASS/state/Amherst PD's...a real pain-in-the-a$$.


Oh I've heard stories about this year. It's 7th in the country for parties, I can only imagine what it was like back when it was 3rd, or #1 if it made it that high. I know a guy that went there back in the 80's and he told me that when he went there in his Freshman year it was the end of October and hadn't been to one class yet.

They got a Crime Alert at UMass-Amherst. They had someone break into a cell tower and they had someone trying to light a car on fire and now there is something going on with theft of property. I know that was off topic, but I thought I would bring it up while on the subject of UMass-Amherst.


----------

